# HCG UGL legitimacy



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 2, 2020)

How often is UGL HCG faked? I’m talking stuff that is labeled from the UGL. Just curious because I have some old stuff I just mixed.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 2, 2020)

The ugls I’ve used for hcg just buy them from overseas pharmacies. I never came across one that make their own. Id imagine if all their other stuff is quality then you Might be good.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> The ugls I’ve used for hcg just buy them from overseas pharmacies. I never came across one that make their own. Id imagine if all their other stuff is quality then you Might be good.



alright good to know. From what I’ve gathered it’s so cheap anyways that most of it is legit. Just wanted some reassurance.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 2, 2020)

How critical is HCG?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 2, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> How critical is HCG?



for me since I’m not on TRT I like to use it just like I would an estrogen blocker or a PCT.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> The ugls I’ve used for hcg just buy them from overseas pharmacies. I never came across one that make their own. Id imagine if all their other stuff is quality then you Might be good.



^^ This ^^

Pretty much all the UG HCG I've ever run was just brought in from China.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> How critical is HCG?



I'm on TRT, so I don't need it for increased chance of recovery, but I was using it because it was part of the clinic's 'package'. 

When I went to self directed TRT, I stopped taking it. No noticeable difference, except for small balls.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm on TRT, so I don't need it for increased chance of recovery, but I was using it because it was part of the clinic's 'package'.
> 
> When I went to self directed TRT, I stopped taking it. No noticeable difference, except for small balls.


Will clomid pct being the balls back in size?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm on TRT, so I don't need it for increased chance of recovery, but I was using it because it was part of the clinic's 'package'.
> 
> When I went to self directed TRT, I stopped taking it. No noticeable difference, except for small balls.



Same here.  I was prescribed hCG BUT it randomly caused my estradiol to spike out of control along with raising my testosterone.

Oddly, now that I have tiny balls, I find myself accidentally sitting on my wang much more, lol.


----------



## chandy (Jul 8, 2020)

i believe when i first got on here i saw a forum with a lot of people who cycle and dont sit on TRT saying that they would never do a cycle again without using HCG because of how nice it is or how much faster the recovery time is. maybe one of those people will come out and say something as well. but that's just what i've read. i've yet to do a cycle so i can't tell ya man.


----------



## chandy (Jul 8, 2020)

@ATLRigger

i believe when i first got on here i saw a forum with a lot of people who cycle and dont sit on TRT saying that they would never do a cycle again without using HCG because of how nice it is or how much faster the recovery time is. maybe one of those people will come out and say something as well. but that's just what i've read. i've yet to do a cycle so i can't tell ya man.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 8, 2020)

chandy said:


> i believe when i first got on here i saw a forum with a lot of people who cycle and dont sit on TRT saying that they would never do a cycle again without using HCG because of how nice it is or how much faster the recovery time is. maybe one of those people will come out and say something as well. but that's just what i've read. i've yet to do a cycle so i can't tell ya man.



i made a post about a year ago stating that exact thing. My recovery was the best it’s ever been and that was my first time using it through the whole cycle. It will always be a staple ancillary for me at least until I get old enough to do TRT and I have a wife that doesn’t care about my balls.


----------

